# 4/137 wheels



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've already searched the forum but found nothing. I'm looking for a set of wheels that will fit on a 3010 mule, lug pattern is 4/137. Noticed that SRA brutes, praire and teryx all run the same 4/137 pattern. Would any of these wheels fit/work on the mule? Reason I ask is because I did find some info on the web about the mule studs being slightly bigger or smaller....couldn't get a definite answer. Plus the mule rims have the offset to the outside (deep dish) and the other kawie 4/137 are usually a staggered off-set. My uncle has a set of stockers off his 08 teryx and is willing to give them to him but isn't sure if they are compatible. Reason he wants to switch is because stock mule wheels are 10" and not many companies make a 10" utility tire that is greater than 25". If the teryx wheels will fit Ill probably give him my mudwisers and invest in some terminators (good excuse to get some nators). Appreciate the help


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking at Mudthrowers rim list.. it looks like the Teryx/Mule takes the same wheels... they have 12mm holes...

12SS308 (Teryx/Mule 2500-3010 F/R) 4/137 - 12mm holes	5 + 2

from this page ---> http://www.mudthrowers.com/inc/sdetail/15265


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

upon further investigation, the Mule and Teryx have 12mm studs, and the Brute SRA has 10mm studs... so the wheels will not interchange... 

http://www.mud-throwers.com/atv_wheel_chart


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for heading me in the right direction. I'll be getting a set of stock teryx wheels from my uncle, they should fit since all the specs look the same beside the offset.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If the teryx has 12mm studs and the brute has 10mm studs, won't that be a problem??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> If the teryx has 12mm studs and the brute has 10mm studs, won't that be a problem??


He is trying to find wheels for a Mule..


----------

